# MotorCycle license



## Vroom (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello all, 

I have been living in melbourne for some time and just wondering how to get a License for Motorcycle here? I have been getting mixed opinions form people who ride bikes here but none of it explains the correct way!!! Has any one gone through the whole process to get a license in Victoria particularly if you were from the indian subcontinent and hold a still valid indian MCWG license 

Thanks guys,
Vroom


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

Here's the info that you will need: Motorcycle licences : VicRoads

Dolly


----------



## Vroom (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you dolly  Hmm i have seen this link and actually spoken to them over the phone  But somehow they dont give me the correct information i want ;-) thats why wanted to know if some one has gone through the process ( YES iam a lazy person ) but the main reason is vic roads are open only on weekdays and i have no time to go there :-( and over the phone they are not clear. I want to know if the learners let me ride a 600cc and then i can switch to the full license (since i hold an indian MCWG full license) Trikky/confusing ahh ?


----------

